# Hybrid Class Names



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I think each hybrid possibility should get its own name. So, just for fun, let's try to come up with as much as we can. I'll edit the first post to contain the master list.

[sblock=Hybrid Names (78/300)]Ardent|Artificer--------------------------Soulmason
Ardent|Bard-----------------------------Empath
Ardent|Psion----------------------------Demagogue
Ardent|Shaman--------------------------Medium
Artificer|Bard----------------------------Factotum
Artificer|Warlord-------------------------Medic
Artificer|Wizard--------------------------Arcanist
Assassin|Avenger------------------------Hashashin
Assassin|Barbarian-----------------------Reaper
Assassin|Cleric---------------------------Exorcist
Assassin|Monk---------------------------Shadowdancer
Assassin|Paladin-------------------------Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger-------------------------Stalker
Assassin|Rogue--------------------------Cutthroat
Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
Avenger|Barbarian-----------------------Slayer
Avenger|Cleric---------------------------Zealot
Avenger|Invoker------------------------Scourge
Avenger|Rogue--------------------------Inquisitor
Barbarian|Bard---------------------------Skald
Barbarian|Fighter------------------------Berserker
Barbarian|Paladin------------------------Reckoner
Barbarian|Rogue-------------------------Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock-----------------------Bloodhexer
Barbarian|Warlord------------------------Chieftain
Bard|Cleric------------------------------Cantor
Bard|Invoker-----------------------------Idol
Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Errant
Bard|Warlock----------------------------Beguiler
Bard|Warlord----------------------------Wanderer
Battlemind|Druid-------------------------Battleherder
Battlemind|Warden-----------------------Keeper
Cleric|Fighter----------------------------Crusader
Cleric|Invoker----------------------------Prophet
Cleric|Monk------------------------------Mystic
Cleric|Paladin----------------------------Templar
Cleric|Psion------------------------------Augur
Cleric|Warden----------------------------Preserver
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Oracle
Druid|Invoker----------------------------Conservator
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Hunter
Druid|Rogue-----------------------------Survivalist
Druid|Warlord----------------------------Alpha
Fighter|Invoker--------------------------Punisher
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Samurai
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Knight 
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Rogue---------------------------Pirate
Fighter|Runepriest-----------------------Vanguard
Fighter|Warden--------------------------Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord--------------------------Marshal
Fighter|Wizard--------------------------Battlemage
Invoker|Psion---------------------------Seer
Invoker|Shaman-------------------------Nephilim
Invoker|Sorcerer------------------------Innate
Invoker|Warlock-------------------------Channeler
Invoker|Wizard--------------------------Evoker
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Ninja
Paladin|Warden--------------------------Justicar
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic
Psion|Ranger----------------------------Haruspex
Psion|Shaman---------------------------Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard----------------------------Sage
Ranger|Rogue---------------------------Corsair
Ranger|Seeker---------------------------Scout
Ranger|Shaman--------------------------Guide
Ranger|Warden--------------------------Sentinel
Rogue|Sorcerer--------------------------Magician
Rogue|Warlord---------------------------Brigand
Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Shaman|Warden-------------------------Watcher
Shaman|Wizard--------------------------Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard----------------------Spellsword
Warlock|Wizard--------------------------Witch
Warlord|Wizard--------------------------Imperator[/sblock]I'm amassing ideas from both here and a similar thread at RPG Net.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Well... people do regularly call hybrids mishmash names - Sorcadin, Swordlock, Bardbarian, Rage Mage... but I do like the idea.


Swordmage|Feylock: Fey Knight
Swordmage|Infernalock: Hellblade
Paladin|Starlock: Doombringer
Barbarian|Sorcerer: Drakeblood
Swordmage|Wizard: Eldritch Knight
Cleric|Wizard: Oracle


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Cleric|Wizard = Oracle

I like this one; though it might step on the toes of an epic destiny or two.  The others are all cool, but I have a thing against two word classes, and I'm looking for general class combos, not the specific pacts of Warlocks or spell sources of Sorcerers.

Also, two more from the other thread:

Assassin|Avenger = Inquisitor
Monk|Fighter = Samurai


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, monk/assassin is closer to ninja than monk/rogue.  Also, I mentioned in a different thread that cleric/beastmaster ranger makes a fine druid!


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Heh, I think druid's taken. =P


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking in real world terms of ninjas, who don't commonly teleport through shadows. =)  However, in the D&D world, ninja does fit that combo too.

What are some ninja synonyms that could work for either combo?


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought of another good 'name' though can't say what class it'd be appropriate for - Haruspex... maybe Ranger/Cleric

Also a few more ideas... These are the original level titles from (I think) 1e D&D. You ought to be able to assign some to certain combinations.
pulled this from a thread at: Looking for lists of original D&D class level names - Midnight's Lair Forum


[sblock=Cleric]
1: Acolyte
2: Adept
3: Priest
4: Curate
5: Prefect
6: Canon
7: Lama
8: Patriarch
9: High Priest
[/sblock]
[sblock=Druid]
1: Aspirant
2: Ovate
3: Initiate of the 1st Circle
4: Initiate of the 2nd Circle
5: Initiate of the 3rd Circle
6: Initiate of the 4th Circle
7: Initiate of the 5th Circle
8: Initiate of the 6th Circle
9: Initiate of the 7th Circle
10: Initiate of the 8th Circle
11: Initiate of the 9th Circle
12: Druid
13: Archdruid
14: The Great Druid
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]
1: Veteran
2: Warrior
3: Swordsman
4: Hero
5: Swashbuckler
6: Myrmidon
7: Champion
8: Superhero
9: Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]
1: Gallant
2: Keeper
3: Protector
4: Defender
5: Warder
6: Guardian
7: Chevalier
8: Justicer
9: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]
1: Runner
2: Strider
3: Scout
4: Courser
5: Tracker
6: Guide
7: Pathfinder
8: Ranger
9: Ranger Knight
10: Ranger Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic-User]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Evoker
3: Conjurer
4: Theurgist
5: Thaumaturgist
6: Magicician
7: Enchanter
8: Warlock
9: Sorcerer
10: Necromancer
11: Wizard
18: Wizard (18th level or Arch-Mage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illusionist]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Minor Trickster
3: Trickster
4: Master Trickster
5: Cabalist
6: Visionist
7: Phantasmist
8: Apparitionist
9: Spellbinder
10: Illusionist
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thieves]
1: Rogue (Apprentice)
2: Footpad
3: Cutpurse
4: Robber
5: Burglar
6: Filcher
7: Sharper
8: Magsman
9: Thief
10: Master Thief
[/sblock]
[sblock=Assassins]
1: Bravo (Apprentice)
2: Rutterkin
3: Waghalter
4: Murderer
5: Thug
6: Killer
7: Cutthroat
8: Executioner
9: Assassin
10: Expert Assassin
11: Senior Assassin
12: Chief Assassin
13: Prime Assassin
14: Grandmaster Assassin
15: Grandfather Assassin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk]
1: Novice
2: Initiate
3: Brother
4: Disciple
5: Immaculate
6: Master
7: Superior Master
8: Master of Dragons
9: Master of the North Wind
10: Master of the West Wind
11: Master of the South Wind
12: Master of the East Wind
13: Master of Winter
14: Master of Autumn
15: Master of Summer
16: Master of Spring
17: Grand Master of Flower
[/sblock]

and...
[sblock=nostalgia]
I loved looking at these lists when I was little... pilfered them from my dad's room. I can't emphasize how much they ignited my imagination, not to mention what they contributed to my vocabulary. Thanks Gary.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2010)

With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:

Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard


----------



## Felon (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta confess, I'm not sure how combining a fighter with a monk gives you a samurai. And isn't a witch just a female warlock?

Anyway, my contribution is that I call my barbarian/paladin a reckoner. He calls his mordenkrad a greatgavel. The better to judge them with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:
> 
> Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
> Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
> ...




You got some of those right...but I prefer:
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Babar
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Clizard
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Mohter
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard

Of course, we could also go the route of the Donkeyhorse...

Bard|Barbarian--------------------------Kill-Singer
Warlock|Rogue---------------------------Star-Stabber
Runepriest|Battlemind----------------Symbol-Minds ()


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of good ideas, and funny ideas. T) I like Reckoner for a Barbarian|Paladin and perhaps Haruspex for a Psion|Ranger (mixing the animal theme with seeing the future), and from the list of names Interwyrm provided (thanks, that's awesome!), I can come up with:

Assassin|Barbarian = Executioner
Figher|Ranger = Swashbuckler
Invoker|Wizard = Evoker
Paladin|Warden = Justicar

If anyone else can glean pairs from those names, some of them are pretty awesome.

As to samurai, a monk with better weapon attacks is something like that.

As to witch; witches (in the Salem Witch Trials as well as other times, I think) could be male or female.  In D&D terms, warlocks could be male or female, so I don't see why the two terms shouldn't be seperate ideas beyond gender.  After all, in Harry Potter, witches are female wizards, but that's not like D&D at all. T)

And a joke I came up with:

Ranger|Monk = Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Justicar would seem to me to be more a mix Paladin and Swordmage or Ranger than Warden.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Bard = Empath
Bard|Paladin = Errant
Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim
Rogue|Wizard = Magician

As to Justicar; Paladin and Warden both have a strong sense of justice: paladins defend those their god believes to be good, and wardens defend what the spirits believe to be good.  Combining all that justice makes a Justicar.  Swordmage and ranger give an unecessary magic or woodsy feel, respectively.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Invoker|Wizard------------Innard
Swordmage|Artificer------------Swortificer
Invoker|Ranger------------Ranker
Ranger|Barbarian------------Raarian
Warlock|Warden------------WaWa
Warlock|Warlord------------Locklord
Psion|Fighter------------Psi-Fi (of course)
Avenger|Artificer (Warforged)------------Iron Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

> Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim




Ugh! _Nephilim_?  Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ugh! _Nephilim_? Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.



 Wow, quite a violent repulsion there. T)

While the word might hint to a race similar to a deva, the invoker part has promise, as you have a shard of godhood in you that you can draw from and unleash.  The Shaman part makes it closer to ancestors, as the word has a strong sense of being lost in the past.  However, I agree that it's not perfect, though I still like it for a name.  If you can think of a better class than Shaman, I'd be willing to change it.

Mind you, the list in the first post is just what I'm going to use.  You can use (or not use) whatever you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.


Invoker|Shaman

A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.

Harbinger?
Avatar?
Intercessor?


----------



## STAT (Jul 20, 2010)

There was a thread on this in the wizard forums a while ago and here's what they came up with:

Playable Hybrid Classes: 

Artificer/Bard: _Factotum_
Artificer/Swordmage: _Gentleman Adventurer_
Artificer/Warlock: *Gunner*
Artificer/Wizard: *Tinkerer*
Assassin/Avenger: *Zealot*
Assassin/Monk: *Ninja*
Assassin/Ranger: *Stalker*
Assassin/Rogue*: Skulk*, _Shadowdancer_
Assassin/Swordmage: *Duskblade*
Assassin/Warlock (infernal): *Shadowcaster*
Avenger/Invoker: _Conduit_
Avenger/Monk: *Vengeful Fist*
Avenger/Rogue: *Spectre*
Barbarian/Fighter: *Warbrute*
Barbarian/Paladin: *Redeemed*
Barbarian/Ranger: *Predator*,* Tracker*
Barbarian/Sorcerer: *Ragemage*
Barbarian/Warlord: *Chieftain*
Bard/Cleric: *Psalmist*, *Evangelist*
Bard/Psion: *Mindbender*
Bard/Warlock: *Beguiler*
Bard/Warlord: *Herald*
Battlemind/Warden: *Keeper*
Cleric/Druid: *Deviner*
Cleric/Fighter: *Crusader*
Cleric/Invoker: _Prophet_
Cleric/Paladin: *Templar*
Cleric/Runepriest: *Vanguard*
Cleric/Warlord: _Witch_
Cleric/Wizard: *Theurge*
Druid/Rogue: *Survivalist*
Druid/Shaman: *Totemist*
Fighter/Paladin: *Knight*
Fighter/Ranger: *Dervish*
Fighter/Rogue: *Swashbuckler*
Fighter/Warden: *Stalwart*
Fighter/Warlord: *Marshal*
Invoker/Wizard: _Archivist_
Monk/Fighter: *Samurai*
Paladin/Warlock (fey): *Feyknight*
Paladin/Warlock (infernal): *Hellknight*
Paladin/Warlock (star): *Eclipseknight*
Psion/Wizard: *Mindmage*
Ranger/Rogue: *Mercenary*
Ranger/Seeker: *Bowmaster*
Rogue/Sorcerer: *Arcanic Trickster*
Rogue/Seeker: _Sniper_
Shaman/Warden: *Watcher*
Sorcerer/Warlock: *Soulborn*
Swordmage/Wizard: _*Battlemage*_ (Battle Mage is already a Wizards paragon path)

More Casual associations:


Assassin/Paladin: *Blackguard*
Artificer/Psion: *Psicrafter*
Cleric/Rogue: *Charlatan*
Druid/Sorcerer: *Maelstrom*
Druid/Wizard: _Shapeshifter_
Fighter/Warlock (fey): *Feybattler*
Fighter/Warlock (infernal): *Hellbattler*
Fighter/Warlock (star): *Eclipsebattler*
Fighter/Wizard: *Spellsword*
Ranger/Shaman: *Guide*
Ranger/Warden: *Sentinel*
Shaman/Wizard: *Mystic*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard



When you play the class, it's a "Warlard." When someone you don't like plays this hybrid, it's a "Wartard."


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock




In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group. 

More seriously, I like the idea. I've always been a fan of renaming the class to fit the concept. Class is the physics, not the history.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I think each hybrid possibility should get its own name. So, just for fun, let's try to come up with as much as we can. I'll edit the first post to contain the master list.

[sblock=Hybrid Names (78/300)]Ardent|Artificer--------------------------Soulmason
Ardent|Bard-----------------------------Empath
Ardent|Psion----------------------------Demagogue
Ardent|Shaman--------------------------Medium
Artificer|Bard----------------------------Factotum
Artificer|Warlord-------------------------Medic
Artificer|Wizard--------------------------Arcanist
Assassin|Avenger------------------------Hashashin
Assassin|Barbarian-----------------------Reaper
Assassin|Cleric---------------------------Exorcist
Assassin|Monk---------------------------Shadowdancer
Assassin|Paladin-------------------------Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger-------------------------Stalker
Assassin|Rogue--------------------------Cutthroat
Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
Avenger|Barbarian-----------------------Slayer
Avenger|Cleric---------------------------Zealot
Avenger|Invoker------------------------Scourge
Avenger|Rogue--------------------------Inquisitor
Barbarian|Bard---------------------------Skald
Barbarian|Fighter------------------------Berserker
Barbarian|Paladin------------------------Reckoner
Barbarian|Rogue-------------------------Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock-----------------------Bloodhexer
Barbarian|Warlord------------------------Chieftain
Bard|Cleric------------------------------Cantor
Bard|Invoker-----------------------------Idol
Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Errant
Bard|Warlock----------------------------Beguiler
Bard|Warlord----------------------------Wanderer
Battlemind|Druid-------------------------Battleherder
Battlemind|Warden-----------------------Keeper
Cleric|Fighter----------------------------Crusader
Cleric|Invoker----------------------------Prophet
Cleric|Monk------------------------------Mystic
Cleric|Paladin----------------------------Templar
Cleric|Psion------------------------------Augur
Cleric|Warden----------------------------Preserver
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Oracle
Druid|Invoker----------------------------Conservator
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Hunter
Druid|Rogue-----------------------------Survivalist
Druid|Warlord----------------------------Alpha
Fighter|Invoker--------------------------Punisher
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Samurai
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Knight 
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Rogue---------------------------Pirate
Fighter|Runepriest-----------------------Vanguard
Fighter|Warden--------------------------Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord--------------------------Marshal
Fighter|Wizard--------------------------Battlemage
Invoker|Psion---------------------------Seer
Invoker|Shaman-------------------------Nephilim
Invoker|Sorcerer------------------------Innate
Invoker|Warlock-------------------------Channeler
Invoker|Wizard--------------------------Evoker
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Ninja
Paladin|Warden--------------------------Justicar
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic
Psion|Ranger----------------------------Haruspex
Psion|Shaman---------------------------Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard----------------------------Sage
Ranger|Rogue---------------------------Corsair
Ranger|Seeker---------------------------Scout
Ranger|Shaman--------------------------Guide
Ranger|Warden--------------------------Sentinel
Rogue|Sorcerer--------------------------Magician
Rogue|Warlord---------------------------Brigand
Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Shaman|Warden-------------------------Watcher
Shaman|Wizard--------------------------Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard----------------------Spellsword
Warlock|Wizard--------------------------Witch
Warlord|Wizard--------------------------Imperator[/sblock]I'm amassing ideas from both here and a similar thread at RPG Net.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Well... people do regularly call hybrids mishmash names - Sorcadin, Swordlock, Bardbarian, Rage Mage... but I do like the idea.


Swordmage|Feylock: Fey Knight
Swordmage|Infernalock: Hellblade
Paladin|Starlock: Doombringer
Barbarian|Sorcerer: Drakeblood
Swordmage|Wizard: Eldritch Knight
Cleric|Wizard: Oracle


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Cleric|Wizard = Oracle

I like this one; though it might step on the toes of an epic destiny or two.  The others are all cool, but I have a thing against two word classes, and I'm looking for general class combos, not the specific pacts of Warlocks or spell sources of Sorcerers.

Also, two more from the other thread:

Assassin|Avenger = Inquisitor
Monk|Fighter = Samurai


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, monk/assassin is closer to ninja than monk/rogue.  Also, I mentioned in a different thread that cleric/beastmaster ranger makes a fine druid!


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Heh, I think druid's taken. =P


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking in real world terms of ninjas, who don't commonly teleport through shadows. =)  However, in the D&D world, ninja does fit that combo too.

What are some ninja synonyms that could work for either combo?


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought of another good 'name' though can't say what class it'd be appropriate for - Haruspex... maybe Ranger/Cleric

Also a few more ideas... These are the original level titles from (I think) 1e D&D. You ought to be able to assign some to certain combinations.
pulled this from a thread at: Looking for lists of original D&D class level names - Midnight's Lair Forum


[sblock=Cleric]
1: Acolyte
2: Adept
3: Priest
4: Curate
5: Prefect
6: Canon
7: Lama
8: Patriarch
9: High Priest
[/sblock]
[sblock=Druid]
1: Aspirant
2: Ovate
3: Initiate of the 1st Circle
4: Initiate of the 2nd Circle
5: Initiate of the 3rd Circle
6: Initiate of the 4th Circle
7: Initiate of the 5th Circle
8: Initiate of the 6th Circle
9: Initiate of the 7th Circle
10: Initiate of the 8th Circle
11: Initiate of the 9th Circle
12: Druid
13: Archdruid
14: The Great Druid
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]
1: Veteran
2: Warrior
3: Swordsman
4: Hero
5: Swashbuckler
6: Myrmidon
7: Champion
8: Superhero
9: Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]
1: Gallant
2: Keeper
3: Protector
4: Defender
5: Warder
6: Guardian
7: Chevalier
8: Justicer
9: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]
1: Runner
2: Strider
3: Scout
4: Courser
5: Tracker
6: Guide
7: Pathfinder
8: Ranger
9: Ranger Knight
10: Ranger Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic-User]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Evoker
3: Conjurer
4: Theurgist
5: Thaumaturgist
6: Magicician
7: Enchanter
8: Warlock
9: Sorcerer
10: Necromancer
11: Wizard
18: Wizard (18th level or Arch-Mage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illusionist]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Minor Trickster
3: Trickster
4: Master Trickster
5: Cabalist
6: Visionist
7: Phantasmist
8: Apparitionist
9: Spellbinder
10: Illusionist
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thieves]
1: Rogue (Apprentice)
2: Footpad
3: Cutpurse
4: Robber
5: Burglar
6: Filcher
7: Sharper
8: Magsman
9: Thief
10: Master Thief
[/sblock]
[sblock=Assassins]
1: Bravo (Apprentice)
2: Rutterkin
3: Waghalter
4: Murderer
5: Thug
6: Killer
7: Cutthroat
8: Executioner
9: Assassin
10: Expert Assassin
11: Senior Assassin
12: Chief Assassin
13: Prime Assassin
14: Grandmaster Assassin
15: Grandfather Assassin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk]
1: Novice
2: Initiate
3: Brother
4: Disciple
5: Immaculate
6: Master
7: Superior Master
8: Master of Dragons
9: Master of the North Wind
10: Master of the West Wind
11: Master of the South Wind
12: Master of the East Wind
13: Master of Winter
14: Master of Autumn
15: Master of Summer
16: Master of Spring
17: Grand Master of Flower
[/sblock]

and...
[sblock=nostalgia]
I loved looking at these lists when I was little... pilfered them from my dad's room. I can't emphasize how much they ignited my imagination, not to mention what they contributed to my vocabulary. Thanks Gary.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2010)

With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:

Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard


----------



## Felon (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta confess, I'm not sure how combining a fighter with a monk gives you a samurai. And isn't a witch just a female warlock?

Anyway, my contribution is that I call my barbarian/paladin a reckoner. He calls his mordenkrad a greatgavel. The better to judge them with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:
> 
> Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
> Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
> ...




You got some of those right...but I prefer:
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Babar
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Clizard
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Mohter
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard

Of course, we could also go the route of the Donkeyhorse...

Bard|Barbarian--------------------------Kill-Singer
Warlock|Rogue---------------------------Star-Stabber
Runepriest|Battlemind----------------Symbol-Minds ()


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of good ideas, and funny ideas. T) I like Reckoner for a Barbarian|Paladin and perhaps Haruspex for a Psion|Ranger (mixing the animal theme with seeing the future), and from the list of names Interwyrm provided (thanks, that's awesome!), I can come up with:

Assassin|Barbarian = Executioner
Figher|Ranger = Swashbuckler
Invoker|Wizard = Evoker
Paladin|Warden = Justicar

If anyone else can glean pairs from those names, some of them are pretty awesome.

As to samurai, a monk with better weapon attacks is something like that.

As to witch; witches (in the Salem Witch Trials as well as other times, I think) could be male or female.  In D&D terms, warlocks could be male or female, so I don't see why the two terms shouldn't be seperate ideas beyond gender.  After all, in Harry Potter, witches are female wizards, but that's not like D&D at all. T)

And a joke I came up with:

Ranger|Monk = Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Justicar would seem to me to be more a mix Paladin and Swordmage or Ranger than Warden.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Bard = Empath
Bard|Paladin = Errant
Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim
Rogue|Wizard = Magician

As to Justicar; Paladin and Warden both have a strong sense of justice: paladins defend those their god believes to be good, and wardens defend what the spirits believe to be good.  Combining all that justice makes a Justicar.  Swordmage and ranger give an unecessary magic or woodsy feel, respectively.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Invoker|Wizard------------Innard
Swordmage|Artificer------------Swortificer
Invoker|Ranger------------Ranker
Ranger|Barbarian------------Raarian
Warlock|Warden------------WaWa
Warlock|Warlord------------Locklord
Psion|Fighter------------Psi-Fi (of course)
Avenger|Artificer (Warforged)------------Iron Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

> Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim




Ugh! _Nephilim_?  Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ugh! _Nephilim_? Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.



 Wow, quite a violent repulsion there. T)

While the word might hint to a race similar to a deva, the invoker part has promise, as you have a shard of godhood in you that you can draw from and unleash.  The Shaman part makes it closer to ancestors, as the word has a strong sense of being lost in the past.  However, I agree that it's not perfect, though I still like it for a name.  If you can think of a better class than Shaman, I'd be willing to change it.

Mind you, the list in the first post is just what I'm going to use.  You can use (or not use) whatever you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.


Invoker|Shaman

A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.

Harbinger?
Avatar?
Intercessor?


----------



## STAT (Jul 20, 2010)

There was a thread on this in the wizard forums a while ago and here's what they came up with:

Playable Hybrid Classes: 

Artificer/Bard: _Factotum_
Artificer/Swordmage: _Gentleman Adventurer_
Artificer/Warlock: *Gunner*
Artificer/Wizard: *Tinkerer*
Assassin/Avenger: *Zealot*
Assassin/Monk: *Ninja*
Assassin/Ranger: *Stalker*
Assassin/Rogue*: Skulk*, _Shadowdancer_
Assassin/Swordmage: *Duskblade*
Assassin/Warlock (infernal): *Shadowcaster*
Avenger/Invoker: _Conduit_
Avenger/Monk: *Vengeful Fist*
Avenger/Rogue: *Spectre*
Barbarian/Fighter: *Warbrute*
Barbarian/Paladin: *Redeemed*
Barbarian/Ranger: *Predator*,* Tracker*
Barbarian/Sorcerer: *Ragemage*
Barbarian/Warlord: *Chieftain*
Bard/Cleric: *Psalmist*, *Evangelist*
Bard/Psion: *Mindbender*
Bard/Warlock: *Beguiler*
Bard/Warlord: *Herald*
Battlemind/Warden: *Keeper*
Cleric/Druid: *Deviner*
Cleric/Fighter: *Crusader*
Cleric/Invoker: _Prophet_
Cleric/Paladin: *Templar*
Cleric/Runepriest: *Vanguard*
Cleric/Warlord: _Witch_
Cleric/Wizard: *Theurge*
Druid/Rogue: *Survivalist*
Druid/Shaman: *Totemist*
Fighter/Paladin: *Knight*
Fighter/Ranger: *Dervish*
Fighter/Rogue: *Swashbuckler*
Fighter/Warden: *Stalwart*
Fighter/Warlord: *Marshal*
Invoker/Wizard: _Archivist_
Monk/Fighter: *Samurai*
Paladin/Warlock (fey): *Feyknight*
Paladin/Warlock (infernal): *Hellknight*
Paladin/Warlock (star): *Eclipseknight*
Psion/Wizard: *Mindmage*
Ranger/Rogue: *Mercenary*
Ranger/Seeker: *Bowmaster*
Rogue/Sorcerer: *Arcanic Trickster*
Rogue/Seeker: _Sniper_
Shaman/Warden: *Watcher*
Sorcerer/Warlock: *Soulborn*
Swordmage/Wizard: _*Battlemage*_ (Battle Mage is already a Wizards paragon path)

More Casual associations:


Assassin/Paladin: *Blackguard*
Artificer/Psion: *Psicrafter*
Cleric/Rogue: *Charlatan*
Druid/Sorcerer: *Maelstrom*
Druid/Wizard: _Shapeshifter_
Fighter/Warlock (fey): *Feybattler*
Fighter/Warlock (infernal): *Hellbattler*
Fighter/Warlock (star): *Eclipsebattler*
Fighter/Wizard: *Spellsword*
Ranger/Shaman: *Guide*
Ranger/Warden: *Sentinel*
Shaman/Wizard: *Mystic*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard



When you play the class, it's a "Warlard." When someone you don't like plays this hybrid, it's a "Wartard."


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock




In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group. 

More seriously, I like the idea. I've always been a fan of renaming the class to fit the concept. Class is the physics, not the history.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I think each hybrid possibility should get its own name. So, just for fun, let's try to come up with as much as we can. I'll edit the first post to contain the master list.

[sblock=Hybrid Names (78/300)]Ardent|Artificer--------------------------Soulmason
Ardent|Bard-----------------------------Empath
Ardent|Psion----------------------------Demagogue
Ardent|Shaman--------------------------Medium
Artificer|Bard----------------------------Factotum
Artificer|Warlord-------------------------Medic
Artificer|Wizard--------------------------Arcanist
Assassin|Avenger------------------------Hashashin
Assassin|Barbarian-----------------------Reaper
Assassin|Cleric---------------------------Exorcist
Assassin|Monk---------------------------Shadowdancer
Assassin|Paladin-------------------------Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger-------------------------Stalker
Assassin|Rogue--------------------------Cutthroat
Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
Avenger|Barbarian-----------------------Slayer
Avenger|Cleric---------------------------Zealot
Avenger|Invoker------------------------Scourge
Avenger|Rogue--------------------------Inquisitor
Barbarian|Bard---------------------------Skald
Barbarian|Fighter------------------------Berserker
Barbarian|Paladin------------------------Reckoner
Barbarian|Rogue-------------------------Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock-----------------------Bloodhexer
Barbarian|Warlord------------------------Chieftain
Bard|Cleric------------------------------Cantor
Bard|Invoker-----------------------------Idol
Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Errant
Bard|Warlock----------------------------Beguiler
Bard|Warlord----------------------------Wanderer
Battlemind|Druid-------------------------Battleherder
Battlemind|Warden-----------------------Keeper
Cleric|Fighter----------------------------Crusader
Cleric|Invoker----------------------------Prophet
Cleric|Monk------------------------------Mystic
Cleric|Paladin----------------------------Templar
Cleric|Psion------------------------------Augur
Cleric|Warden----------------------------Preserver
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Oracle
Druid|Invoker----------------------------Conservator
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Hunter
Druid|Rogue-----------------------------Survivalist
Druid|Warlord----------------------------Alpha
Fighter|Invoker--------------------------Punisher
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Samurai
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Knight 
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Rogue---------------------------Pirate
Fighter|Runepriest-----------------------Vanguard
Fighter|Warden--------------------------Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord--------------------------Marshal
Fighter|Wizard--------------------------Battlemage
Invoker|Psion---------------------------Seer
Invoker|Shaman-------------------------Nephilim
Invoker|Sorcerer------------------------Innate
Invoker|Warlock-------------------------Channeler
Invoker|Wizard--------------------------Evoker
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Ninja
Paladin|Warden--------------------------Justicar
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic
Psion|Ranger----------------------------Haruspex
Psion|Shaman---------------------------Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard----------------------------Sage
Ranger|Rogue---------------------------Corsair
Ranger|Seeker---------------------------Scout
Ranger|Shaman--------------------------Guide
Ranger|Warden--------------------------Sentinel
Rogue|Sorcerer--------------------------Magician
Rogue|Warlord---------------------------Brigand
Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Shaman|Warden-------------------------Watcher
Shaman|Wizard--------------------------Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard----------------------Spellsword
Warlock|Wizard--------------------------Witch
Warlord|Wizard--------------------------Imperator[/sblock]I'm amassing ideas from both here and a similar thread at RPG Net.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Well... people do regularly call hybrids mishmash names - Sorcadin, Swordlock, Bardbarian, Rage Mage... but I do like the idea.


Swordmage|Feylock: Fey Knight
Swordmage|Infernalock: Hellblade
Paladin|Starlock: Doombringer
Barbarian|Sorcerer: Drakeblood
Swordmage|Wizard: Eldritch Knight
Cleric|Wizard: Oracle


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Cleric|Wizard = Oracle

I like this one; though it might step on the toes of an epic destiny or two.  The others are all cool, but I have a thing against two word classes, and I'm looking for general class combos, not the specific pacts of Warlocks or spell sources of Sorcerers.

Also, two more from the other thread:

Assassin|Avenger = Inquisitor
Monk|Fighter = Samurai


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, monk/assassin is closer to ninja than monk/rogue.  Also, I mentioned in a different thread that cleric/beastmaster ranger makes a fine druid!


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Heh, I think druid's taken. =P


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking in real world terms of ninjas, who don't commonly teleport through shadows. =)  However, in the D&D world, ninja does fit that combo too.

What are some ninja synonyms that could work for either combo?


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought of another good 'name' though can't say what class it'd be appropriate for - Haruspex... maybe Ranger/Cleric

Also a few more ideas... These are the original level titles from (I think) 1e D&D. You ought to be able to assign some to certain combinations.
pulled this from a thread at: Looking for lists of original D&D class level names - Midnight's Lair Forum


[sblock=Cleric]
1: Acolyte
2: Adept
3: Priest
4: Curate
5: Prefect
6: Canon
7: Lama
8: Patriarch
9: High Priest
[/sblock]
[sblock=Druid]
1: Aspirant
2: Ovate
3: Initiate of the 1st Circle
4: Initiate of the 2nd Circle
5: Initiate of the 3rd Circle
6: Initiate of the 4th Circle
7: Initiate of the 5th Circle
8: Initiate of the 6th Circle
9: Initiate of the 7th Circle
10: Initiate of the 8th Circle
11: Initiate of the 9th Circle
12: Druid
13: Archdruid
14: The Great Druid
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]
1: Veteran
2: Warrior
3: Swordsman
4: Hero
5: Swashbuckler
6: Myrmidon
7: Champion
8: Superhero
9: Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]
1: Gallant
2: Keeper
3: Protector
4: Defender
5: Warder
6: Guardian
7: Chevalier
8: Justicer
9: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]
1: Runner
2: Strider
3: Scout
4: Courser
5: Tracker
6: Guide
7: Pathfinder
8: Ranger
9: Ranger Knight
10: Ranger Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic-User]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Evoker
3: Conjurer
4: Theurgist
5: Thaumaturgist
6: Magicician
7: Enchanter
8: Warlock
9: Sorcerer
10: Necromancer
11: Wizard
18: Wizard (18th level or Arch-Mage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illusionist]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Minor Trickster
3: Trickster
4: Master Trickster
5: Cabalist
6: Visionist
7: Phantasmist
8: Apparitionist
9: Spellbinder
10: Illusionist
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thieves]
1: Rogue (Apprentice)
2: Footpad
3: Cutpurse
4: Robber
5: Burglar
6: Filcher
7: Sharper
8: Magsman
9: Thief
10: Master Thief
[/sblock]
[sblock=Assassins]
1: Bravo (Apprentice)
2: Rutterkin
3: Waghalter
4: Murderer
5: Thug
6: Killer
7: Cutthroat
8: Executioner
9: Assassin
10: Expert Assassin
11: Senior Assassin
12: Chief Assassin
13: Prime Assassin
14: Grandmaster Assassin
15: Grandfather Assassin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk]
1: Novice
2: Initiate
3: Brother
4: Disciple
5: Immaculate
6: Master
7: Superior Master
8: Master of Dragons
9: Master of the North Wind
10: Master of the West Wind
11: Master of the South Wind
12: Master of the East Wind
13: Master of Winter
14: Master of Autumn
15: Master of Summer
16: Master of Spring
17: Grand Master of Flower
[/sblock]

and...
[sblock=nostalgia]
I loved looking at these lists when I was little... pilfered them from my dad's room. I can't emphasize how much they ignited my imagination, not to mention what they contributed to my vocabulary. Thanks Gary.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2010)

With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:

Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard


----------



## Felon (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta confess, I'm not sure how combining a fighter with a monk gives you a samurai. And isn't a witch just a female warlock?

Anyway, my contribution is that I call my barbarian/paladin a reckoner. He calls his mordenkrad a greatgavel. The better to judge them with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:
> 
> Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
> Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
> ...




You got some of those right...but I prefer:
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Babar
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Clizard
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Mohter
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard

Of course, we could also go the route of the Donkeyhorse...

Bard|Barbarian--------------------------Kill-Singer
Warlock|Rogue---------------------------Star-Stabber
Runepriest|Battlemind----------------Symbol-Minds ()


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of good ideas, and funny ideas. T) I like Reckoner for a Barbarian|Paladin and perhaps Haruspex for a Psion|Ranger (mixing the animal theme with seeing the future), and from the list of names Interwyrm provided (thanks, that's awesome!), I can come up with:

Assassin|Barbarian = Executioner
Figher|Ranger = Swashbuckler
Invoker|Wizard = Evoker
Paladin|Warden = Justicar

If anyone else can glean pairs from those names, some of them are pretty awesome.

As to samurai, a monk with better weapon attacks is something like that.

As to witch; witches (in the Salem Witch Trials as well as other times, I think) could be male or female.  In D&D terms, warlocks could be male or female, so I don't see why the two terms shouldn't be seperate ideas beyond gender.  After all, in Harry Potter, witches are female wizards, but that's not like D&D at all. T)

And a joke I came up with:

Ranger|Monk = Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Justicar would seem to me to be more a mix Paladin and Swordmage or Ranger than Warden.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Bard = Empath
Bard|Paladin = Errant
Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim
Rogue|Wizard = Magician

As to Justicar; Paladin and Warden both have a strong sense of justice: paladins defend those their god believes to be good, and wardens defend what the spirits believe to be good.  Combining all that justice makes a Justicar.  Swordmage and ranger give an unecessary magic or woodsy feel, respectively.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Invoker|Wizard------------Innard
Swordmage|Artificer------------Swortificer
Invoker|Ranger------------Ranker
Ranger|Barbarian------------Raarian
Warlock|Warden------------WaWa
Warlock|Warlord------------Locklord
Psion|Fighter------------Psi-Fi (of course)
Avenger|Artificer (Warforged)------------Iron Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

> Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim




Ugh! _Nephilim_?  Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ugh! _Nephilim_? Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.



 Wow, quite a violent repulsion there. T)

While the word might hint to a race similar to a deva, the invoker part has promise, as you have a shard of godhood in you that you can draw from and unleash.  The Shaman part makes it closer to ancestors, as the word has a strong sense of being lost in the past.  However, I agree that it's not perfect, though I still like it for a name.  If you can think of a better class than Shaman, I'd be willing to change it.

Mind you, the list in the first post is just what I'm going to use.  You can use (or not use) whatever you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.


Invoker|Shaman

A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.

Harbinger?
Avatar?
Intercessor?


----------



## STAT (Jul 20, 2010)

There was a thread on this in the wizard forums a while ago and here's what they came up with:

Playable Hybrid Classes: 

Artificer/Bard: _Factotum_
Artificer/Swordmage: _Gentleman Adventurer_
Artificer/Warlock: *Gunner*
Artificer/Wizard: *Tinkerer*
Assassin/Avenger: *Zealot*
Assassin/Monk: *Ninja*
Assassin/Ranger: *Stalker*
Assassin/Rogue*: Skulk*, _Shadowdancer_
Assassin/Swordmage: *Duskblade*
Assassin/Warlock (infernal): *Shadowcaster*
Avenger/Invoker: _Conduit_
Avenger/Monk: *Vengeful Fist*
Avenger/Rogue: *Spectre*
Barbarian/Fighter: *Warbrute*
Barbarian/Paladin: *Redeemed*
Barbarian/Ranger: *Predator*,* Tracker*
Barbarian/Sorcerer: *Ragemage*
Barbarian/Warlord: *Chieftain*
Bard/Cleric: *Psalmist*, *Evangelist*
Bard/Psion: *Mindbender*
Bard/Warlock: *Beguiler*
Bard/Warlord: *Herald*
Battlemind/Warden: *Keeper*
Cleric/Druid: *Deviner*
Cleric/Fighter: *Crusader*
Cleric/Invoker: _Prophet_
Cleric/Paladin: *Templar*
Cleric/Runepriest: *Vanguard*
Cleric/Warlord: _Witch_
Cleric/Wizard: *Theurge*
Druid/Rogue: *Survivalist*
Druid/Shaman: *Totemist*
Fighter/Paladin: *Knight*
Fighter/Ranger: *Dervish*
Fighter/Rogue: *Swashbuckler*
Fighter/Warden: *Stalwart*
Fighter/Warlord: *Marshal*
Invoker/Wizard: _Archivist_
Monk/Fighter: *Samurai*
Paladin/Warlock (fey): *Feyknight*
Paladin/Warlock (infernal): *Hellknight*
Paladin/Warlock (star): *Eclipseknight*
Psion/Wizard: *Mindmage*
Ranger/Rogue: *Mercenary*
Ranger/Seeker: *Bowmaster*
Rogue/Sorcerer: *Arcanic Trickster*
Rogue/Seeker: _Sniper_
Shaman/Warden: *Watcher*
Sorcerer/Warlock: *Soulborn*
Swordmage/Wizard: _*Battlemage*_ (Battle Mage is already a Wizards paragon path)

More Casual associations:


Assassin/Paladin: *Blackguard*
Artificer/Psion: *Psicrafter*
Cleric/Rogue: *Charlatan*
Druid/Sorcerer: *Maelstrom*
Druid/Wizard: _Shapeshifter_
Fighter/Warlock (fey): *Feybattler*
Fighter/Warlock (infernal): *Hellbattler*
Fighter/Warlock (star): *Eclipsebattler*
Fighter/Wizard: *Spellsword*
Ranger/Shaman: *Guide*
Ranger/Warden: *Sentinel*
Shaman/Wizard: *Mystic*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard



When you play the class, it's a "Warlard." When someone you don't like plays this hybrid, it's a "Wartard."


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock




In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group. 

More seriously, I like the idea. I've always been a fan of renaming the class to fit the concept. Class is the physics, not the history.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I think each hybrid possibility should get its own name. So, just for fun, let's try to come up with as much as we can. I'll edit the first post to contain the master list.

[sblock=Hybrid Names (78/300)]Ardent|Artificer--------------------------Soulmason
Ardent|Bard-----------------------------Empath
Ardent|Psion----------------------------Demagogue
Ardent|Shaman--------------------------Medium
Artificer|Bard----------------------------Factotum
Artificer|Warlord-------------------------Medic
Artificer|Wizard--------------------------Arcanist
Assassin|Avenger------------------------Hashashin
Assassin|Barbarian-----------------------Reaper
Assassin|Cleric---------------------------Exorcist
Assassin|Monk---------------------------Shadowdancer
Assassin|Paladin-------------------------Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger-------------------------Stalker
Assassin|Rogue--------------------------Cutthroat
Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
Avenger|Barbarian-----------------------Slayer
Avenger|Cleric---------------------------Zealot
Avenger|Invoker------------------------Scourge
Avenger|Rogue--------------------------Inquisitor
Barbarian|Bard---------------------------Skald
Barbarian|Fighter------------------------Berserker
Barbarian|Paladin------------------------Reckoner
Barbarian|Rogue-------------------------Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock-----------------------Bloodhexer
Barbarian|Warlord------------------------Chieftain
Bard|Cleric------------------------------Cantor
Bard|Invoker-----------------------------Idol
Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Errant
Bard|Warlock----------------------------Beguiler
Bard|Warlord----------------------------Wanderer
Battlemind|Druid-------------------------Battleherder
Battlemind|Warden-----------------------Keeper
Cleric|Fighter----------------------------Crusader
Cleric|Invoker----------------------------Prophet
Cleric|Monk------------------------------Mystic
Cleric|Paladin----------------------------Templar
Cleric|Psion------------------------------Augur
Cleric|Warden----------------------------Preserver
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Oracle
Druid|Invoker----------------------------Conservator
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Hunter
Druid|Rogue-----------------------------Survivalist
Druid|Warlord----------------------------Alpha
Fighter|Invoker--------------------------Punisher
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Samurai
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Knight 
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Rogue---------------------------Pirate
Fighter|Runepriest-----------------------Vanguard
Fighter|Warden--------------------------Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord--------------------------Marshal
Fighter|Wizard--------------------------Battlemage
Invoker|Psion---------------------------Seer
Invoker|Shaman-------------------------Nephilim
Invoker|Sorcerer------------------------Innate
Invoker|Warlock-------------------------Channeler
Invoker|Wizard--------------------------Evoker
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Ninja
Paladin|Warden--------------------------Justicar
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic
Psion|Ranger----------------------------Haruspex
Psion|Shaman---------------------------Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard----------------------------Sage
Ranger|Rogue---------------------------Corsair
Ranger|Seeker---------------------------Scout
Ranger|Shaman--------------------------Guide
Ranger|Warden--------------------------Sentinel
Rogue|Sorcerer--------------------------Magician
Rogue|Warlord---------------------------Brigand
Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Shaman|Warden-------------------------Watcher
Shaman|Wizard--------------------------Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard----------------------Spellsword
Warlock|Wizard--------------------------Witch
Warlord|Wizard--------------------------Imperator[/sblock]I'm amassing ideas from both here and a similar thread at RPG Net.


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Well... people do regularly call hybrids mishmash names - Sorcadin, Swordlock, Bardbarian, Rage Mage... but I do like the idea.


Swordmage|Feylock: Fey Knight
Swordmage|Infernalock: Hellblade
Paladin|Starlock: Doombringer
Barbarian|Sorcerer: Drakeblood
Swordmage|Wizard: Eldritch Knight
Cleric|Wizard: Oracle


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Cleric|Wizard = Oracle

I like this one; though it might step on the toes of an epic destiny or two.  The others are all cool, but I have a thing against two word classes, and I'm looking for general class combos, not the specific pacts of Warlocks or spell sources of Sorcerers.

Also, two more from the other thread:

Assassin|Avenger = Inquisitor
Monk|Fighter = Samurai


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, monk/assassin is closer to ninja than monk/rogue.  Also, I mentioned in a different thread that cleric/beastmaster ranger makes a fine druid!


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

Heh, I think druid's taken. =P


----------



## Camelot (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking in real world terms of ninjas, who don't commonly teleport through shadows. =)  However, in the D&D world, ninja does fit that combo too.

What are some ninja synonyms that could work for either combo?


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought of another good 'name' though can't say what class it'd be appropriate for - Haruspex... maybe Ranger/Cleric

Also a few more ideas... These are the original level titles from (I think) 1e D&D. You ought to be able to assign some to certain combinations.
pulled this from a thread at: Looking for lists of original D&D class level names - Midnight's Lair Forum


[sblock=Cleric]
1: Acolyte
2: Adept
3: Priest
4: Curate
5: Prefect
6: Canon
7: Lama
8: Patriarch
9: High Priest
[/sblock]
[sblock=Druid]
1: Aspirant
2: Ovate
3: Initiate of the 1st Circle
4: Initiate of the 2nd Circle
5: Initiate of the 3rd Circle
6: Initiate of the 4th Circle
7: Initiate of the 5th Circle
8: Initiate of the 6th Circle
9: Initiate of the 7th Circle
10: Initiate of the 8th Circle
11: Initiate of the 9th Circle
12: Druid
13: Archdruid
14: The Great Druid
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]
1: Veteran
2: Warrior
3: Swordsman
4: Hero
5: Swashbuckler
6: Myrmidon
7: Champion
8: Superhero
9: Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]
1: Gallant
2: Keeper
3: Protector
4: Defender
5: Warder
6: Guardian
7: Chevalier
8: Justicer
9: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]
1: Runner
2: Strider
3: Scout
4: Courser
5: Tracker
6: Guide
7: Pathfinder
8: Ranger
9: Ranger Knight
10: Ranger Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic-User]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Evoker
3: Conjurer
4: Theurgist
5: Thaumaturgist
6: Magicician
7: Enchanter
8: Warlock
9: Sorcerer
10: Necromancer
11: Wizard
18: Wizard (18th level or Arch-Mage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illusionist]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Minor Trickster
3: Trickster
4: Master Trickster
5: Cabalist
6: Visionist
7: Phantasmist
8: Apparitionist
9: Spellbinder
10: Illusionist
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thieves]
1: Rogue (Apprentice)
2: Footpad
3: Cutpurse
4: Robber
5: Burglar
6: Filcher
7: Sharper
8: Magsman
9: Thief
10: Master Thief
[/sblock]
[sblock=Assassins]
1: Bravo (Apprentice)
2: Rutterkin
3: Waghalter
4: Murderer
5: Thug
6: Killer
7: Cutthroat
8: Executioner
9: Assassin
10: Expert Assassin
11: Senior Assassin
12: Chief Assassin
13: Prime Assassin
14: Grandmaster Assassin
15: Grandfather Assassin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk]
1: Novice
2: Initiate
3: Brother
4: Disciple
5: Immaculate
6: Master
7: Superior Master
8: Master of Dragons
9: Master of the North Wind
10: Master of the West Wind
11: Master of the South Wind
12: Master of the East Wind
13: Master of Winter
14: Master of Autumn
15: Master of Summer
16: Master of Spring
17: Grand Master of Flower
[/sblock]

and...
[sblock=nostalgia]
I loved looking at these lists when I was little... pilfered them from my dad's room. I can't emphasize how much they ignited my imagination, not to mention what they contributed to my vocabulary. Thanks Gary.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2010)

With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:

Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard


----------



## Felon (Jul 20, 2010)

Gotta confess, I'm not sure how combining a fighter with a monk gives you a samurai. And isn't a witch just a female warlock?

Anyway, my contribution is that I call my barbarian/paladin a reckoner. He calls his mordenkrad a greatgavel. The better to judge them with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:
> 
> Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
> Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
> ...




You got some of those right...but I prefer:
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Babar
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Clizard
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Mohter
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard

Of course, we could also go the route of the Donkeyhorse...

Bard|Barbarian--------------------------Kill-Singer
Warlock|Rogue---------------------------Star-Stabber
Runepriest|Battlemind----------------Symbol-Minds ()


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

A lot of good ideas, and funny ideas. T) I like Reckoner for a Barbarian|Paladin and perhaps Haruspex for a Psion|Ranger (mixing the animal theme with seeing the future), and from the list of names Interwyrm provided (thanks, that's awesome!), I can come up with:

Assassin|Barbarian = Executioner
Figher|Ranger = Swashbuckler
Invoker|Wizard = Evoker
Paladin|Warden = Justicar

If anyone else can glean pairs from those names, some of them are pretty awesome.

As to samurai, a monk with better weapon attacks is something like that.

As to witch; witches (in the Salem Witch Trials as well as other times, I think) could be male or female.  In D&D terms, warlocks could be male or female, so I don't see why the two terms shouldn't be seperate ideas beyond gender.  After all, in Harry Potter, witches are female wizards, but that's not like D&D at all. T)

And a joke I came up with:

Ranger|Monk = Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Justicar would seem to me to be more a mix Paladin and Swordmage or Ranger than Warden.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Bard = Empath
Bard|Paladin = Errant
Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim
Rogue|Wizard = Magician

As to Justicar; Paladin and Warden both have a strong sense of justice: paladins defend those their god believes to be good, and wardens defend what the spirits believe to be good.  Combining all that justice makes a Justicar.  Swordmage and ranger give an unecessary magic or woodsy feel, respectively.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Invoker|Wizard------------Innard
Swordmage|Artificer------------Swortificer
Invoker|Ranger------------Ranker
Ranger|Barbarian------------Raarian
Warlock|Warden------------WaWa
Warlock|Warlord------------Locklord
Psion|Fighter------------Psi-Fi (of course)
Avenger|Artificer (Warforged)------------Iron Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

> Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim




Ugh! _Nephilim_?  Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ugh! _Nephilim_? Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.



 Wow, quite a violent repulsion there. T)

While the word might hint to a race similar to a deva, the invoker part has promise, as you have a shard of godhood in you that you can draw from and unleash.  The Shaman part makes it closer to ancestors, as the word has a strong sense of being lost in the past.  However, I agree that it's not perfect, though I still like it for a name.  If you can think of a better class than Shaman, I'd be willing to change it.

Mind you, the list in the first post is just what I'm going to use.  You can use (or not use) whatever you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.


Invoker|Shaman

A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.

Harbinger?
Avatar?
Intercessor?


----------



## STAT (Jul 20, 2010)

There was a thread on this in the wizard forums a while ago and here's what they came up with:

Playable Hybrid Classes: 

Artificer/Bard: _Factotum_
Artificer/Swordmage: _Gentleman Adventurer_
Artificer/Warlock: *Gunner*
Artificer/Wizard: *Tinkerer*
Assassin/Avenger: *Zealot*
Assassin/Monk: *Ninja*
Assassin/Ranger: *Stalker*
Assassin/Rogue*: Skulk*, _Shadowdancer_
Assassin/Swordmage: *Duskblade*
Assassin/Warlock (infernal): *Shadowcaster*
Avenger/Invoker: _Conduit_
Avenger/Monk: *Vengeful Fist*
Avenger/Rogue: *Spectre*
Barbarian/Fighter: *Warbrute*
Barbarian/Paladin: *Redeemed*
Barbarian/Ranger: *Predator*,* Tracker*
Barbarian/Sorcerer: *Ragemage*
Barbarian/Warlord: *Chieftain*
Bard/Cleric: *Psalmist*, *Evangelist*
Bard/Psion: *Mindbender*
Bard/Warlock: *Beguiler*
Bard/Warlord: *Herald*
Battlemind/Warden: *Keeper*
Cleric/Druid: *Deviner*
Cleric/Fighter: *Crusader*
Cleric/Invoker: _Prophet_
Cleric/Paladin: *Templar*
Cleric/Runepriest: *Vanguard*
Cleric/Warlord: _Witch_
Cleric/Wizard: *Theurge*
Druid/Rogue: *Survivalist*
Druid/Shaman: *Totemist*
Fighter/Paladin: *Knight*
Fighter/Ranger: *Dervish*
Fighter/Rogue: *Swashbuckler*
Fighter/Warden: *Stalwart*
Fighter/Warlord: *Marshal*
Invoker/Wizard: _Archivist_
Monk/Fighter: *Samurai*
Paladin/Warlock (fey): *Feyknight*
Paladin/Warlock (infernal): *Hellknight*
Paladin/Warlock (star): *Eclipseknight*
Psion/Wizard: *Mindmage*
Ranger/Rogue: *Mercenary*
Ranger/Seeker: *Bowmaster*
Rogue/Sorcerer: *Arcanic Trickster*
Rogue/Seeker: _Sniper_
Shaman/Warden: *Watcher*
Sorcerer/Warlock: *Soulborn*
Swordmage/Wizard: _*Battlemage*_ (Battle Mage is already a Wizards paragon path)

More Casual associations:


Assassin/Paladin: *Blackguard*
Artificer/Psion: *Psicrafter*
Cleric/Rogue: *Charlatan*
Druid/Sorcerer: *Maelstrom*
Druid/Wizard: _Shapeshifter_
Fighter/Warlock (fey): *Feybattler*
Fighter/Warlock (infernal): *Hellbattler*
Fighter/Warlock (star): *Eclipsebattler*
Fighter/Wizard: *Spellsword*
Ranger/Shaman: *Guide*
Ranger/Warden: *Sentinel*
Shaman/Wizard: *Mystic*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard



When you play the class, it's a "Warlard." When someone you don't like plays this hybrid, it's a "Wartard."


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock




In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group. 

More seriously, I like the idea. I've always been a fan of renaming the class to fit the concept. Class is the physics, not the history.


----------

